# Solved: Unable to download W10 on main computer



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

On my secondary computer, when I first got it, already had the Get Windows 10 app on the taskbar. I updated to 10 on that computer and I am really liking it, so much in fact that I want it on my main computer. But apparently, the last time I updated the thing was in 2013 (oops). I installed all the updates, but the Get Windows 10 app is not showing up, and none of the guides online of how to get it are working for me. Is it still possible for me to upgrade? This computer is more powerful than the second computer, so it really should have no problems. Here are the specs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7970 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1860 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 407006 MB, Free - 256921 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K53E
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
> Processor Count: 4
> RAM: 7970 Mb
> ...





> the last time I updated the thing was in 2013 (oops). I installed all the updates, but the Get Windows 10 app is not showing up


Do the following in that computer.

Download *MGADiag* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Click the "Copy" button, the leave the report window open.

Paste the report back here in your next reply.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2QWT6-HCQXJ-9YQTR
Windows Product Key Hash: PVjSC5x6njvqunmbCY3lOD7rYDo=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00007
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {7A4C8B37-3263-4AE3-BD04-8D8FE68EB7C1}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{7A4C8B37-3263-4AE3-BD04-8D8FE68EB7C1}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-9YQTR</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00007</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3154819188-1084872656-3286264253</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>ASUSTeK Computer Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>K53E</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>K53E.217</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20111025000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>86763907018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>_ASUS_</OEMID><OEMTableID>Notebook</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: d2c04e90-c3dd-4260-b0f3-f845f5d27d64
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00178-926-800007-02-1033-7601.0000-3302013
Installation ID: 002553935160980511412136966101213675511596006535509493
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 9YQTR
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 1
Trusted time: 7/30/2015 12:13:04 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 7:6:2015 19:21
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: LgAAAAEAAQABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEAln0697wuGjge5rzP0upcw0DkFOoucw==

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC _ASUS_ Notebook
FACP _ASUS_ Notebook
DBGP _ASUS_ Notebook
HPET _ASUS_ Notebook
MCFG _ASUS_ Notebook
ECDT _ASUS_ Notebook
SLIC _ASUS_ Notebook
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Ist
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Ist
ASF! INTEL HCG


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let me get someone to examine your MGADiag log, then we'll see if we can help you with the Windows 10 upgrade issue.

Why did you go 2 years without updating that computer?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't realize that updates were turned off. I never got any notification about it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see any problems with the report submitted.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

What should I do then? Also, if I can upgrade... my computer is set up with a dual boot with Ubuntu. Will updating to 10 mess anything up?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> I don't see any problems with the report submitted.


Thanks, K. :up:



computersarecool said:


> What should I do then? Also, if I can upgrade... my computer is set up with a dual boot with Ubuntu. Will updating to 10 mess anything up?


I know nothing about Ubuntu nor about using a dual-boot setup, so I don't know if that's part of the problem and if it'll mess up anything.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I mostly care about being able to boot into Windows. Honestly, I never use Linux anymore.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

So i'll still be able to boot into Windows after the upgrade, correct? And if I use the Media Creation Tool... will windows still be activated? Sorry about all the questions, I want to do this right and not mess up my (expensive) laptop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> So i'll still be able to boot into Windows after the upgrade, correct? And if I use the Media Creation Tool... will windows still be activated?


I can't give you a "Yes" or "No" or "Maybe" answer for something that I haven't done.

----------------------------------------------------------

Windows 10 is so full of bugs right now that Microsoft is planning to release a "service pack" update for it in a week or two.

I'm in no hurry to make the upgrade.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## walla299 (Aug 17, 2007)

computersarecool said:


> So i'll still be able to boot into Windows after the upgrade, correct? And if I use the Media Creation Tool... will windows still be activated? Sorry about all the questions, I want to do this right and not mess up my (expensive) laptop.


According to the instructions for using the Media Creation Tool you should not have a problem with activation - unless you are doing a clean install instead of an upgrade. I would suggest having a copy of your Windows license number (from the Windows sticker on the PC, for example) handy just in case. You'll also want to back up any data files you don't want to lose too.

I used the Media Creation Tool to make a bootable USB stick this morning. You'll find the directions here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install?ocid=ms_wol_win10

If you are not using Linux any longer, you could do a clean install of Windows 10 and not need the dual boot setup. My laptop is setup to use the Windows boot loader, so my Windows 10 upgrade did not affect the dual boot. The upgrade actually changed Win 7 on the boot menu to Win 10 for me. I didn't have to touch a thing.

The only issue so far seems to be that my DVD drive has gone missing in Windows 10 . . . but it works fine in Ubuntu!


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

I think i'll remove Linux manually and restore the MBR with a repair disc.


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay... out of the blue the "Get Windows 10" icon randomly appeared on my taskbar, and it says my PC is compatible. Well... wish me luck with uninstalling linux then...


----------



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

Update... I installed Windows 10 successfully, and I although the settings app didn't work, I found the solution on Microsoft's website. I am really enjoying the new features. Typed from Windows 10


----------

